

Pixelmator goes exclusive to Mac App Store - jamesk2
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/01/07/pixelmator-goes-exclusive-to-mac-app-store/

======
jamesk2
Another reason for being exclusive in the Mac App Store: Getting to the top of
the Top Paid/Top Grossing lists which help more customers discover them and
provide social proof the app is worth buying. By not having other ways of
buying this app, it concentrates the buyers through the Mac App Store which
helps their ranking.

